# Sternenstaub Akt 4



## Tamekks (17. Februar 2013)

Das Finale! Das Ende der Sternenstaubreihe! Werden Rhael und Samira eine Zukunft haben? Wird Garrosh seinen Plan in die Tat umsetzen können? Ist Kalimdor für die Allianz verloren?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=whYoq7Sr8ew


[attachment=13153:1-akt 4.jpg]


----------



## LetsEinfallslos002 (19. Februar 2013)

Mh...das ist....gut...darf ich so ein Konzept im RP benutzen?Ja ich möchte deine Einstimmung damit ich mich nicht mies fühlen muss sowas geklaut zu haben.


----------



## Tamekks (20. Februar 2013)

Klar gern


----------

